# Colt 38 Special SF VI 4" barrel



## jpitt54 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a Colt SF VI with a 4" barrel. Never been fired, only been out of the box a handful of times, looks the exact same as it did the day it was made. Can anyone give me an accurate price on what these are valued at, i know they are very rare but i cant find an accurate source on the value.

Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

only made 2 years but not rare enough for a premium.... nice shooters.


----------

